# rat/chinchilla wheels....?



## kittypaws (Jun 8, 2008)

Does anyone that keeps rats and/or chinchillas have wheels for them and if so do they use them? I have recently purchased a silent spinner for my rats and a flying saucer for the chins,what are everyones experiences with them,I have heard mixed reviews so thought I would ask here?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

For the rats I would highly reccomend the wobust wodent wheel, they are a bit hard to get hold of and are expensive because they have to be imported but Im waiting for some to come in stock here Search results for 'wodent wheel' from EQUINECANINEFELINE Online Horse & Pet accessories I will pounce, I have a senior wodent wheel at the moment for the boys and they all use it a lot, I also have the smaller ones for most of the hamsters and they use them all the time. Apparently its something to do with them being more enclosed than the silent spinner so they feel more secure just playing on them. They come attached to the stand but they are pretty easy to attach the stand to the cage and once its attached they are even quieter than the silent spinner. Sorry cant advise on the chinchilla wheels but I think you need to get an all metal wheel if they are chewers they are very expensive but last for ever.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I had a large metal flying saucer wheel for my chins and they used it alot


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

Chinchillas should have metal wheels as plastic ones are too much of a temptation to chew! I have one of these for one group - Shelfridges - UK Flying Saucer Wheels for Chinchillas and one of these for the other group - John Hopewell (Marketing) Rotherham South Yorkshire, Chinchilla Cages - Degu Cage - Degus Exercise Wheels - Cages - Animal Cages - Rat Cage - Ezi-Filla - Ezi - Easy - Automatic Water Drinking Systems - Guinea Pig Runs - Rabbit Feed Hoppers - Birds -


----------

